# Experience with Pregabalin ?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

Yo, so my psychiatrist says i should try this out, it would help against anxiety and would not have negative influence on my dp/dr. I wanted to ask you guys, has anybody of you yet tried this stuff out? I read it could be addictive and could actually cause dp/dr on itself so i am not sure if i should take it.

Would be awesome if someone could explain their experience with pregabalin!


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

fjedNiko said:


> Yo, so my psychiatrist says i should try this out, it would help against anxiety and would not have negative influence on my dp/dr. I wanted to ask you guys, has anybody of you yet tried this stuff out? I read it could be addictive and could actually cause dp/dr on itself so i am not sure if i should take it.
> 
> Would be awesome if someone could explain their experience with pregabalin!


I am prescribed gabapentin which is a less potent, but very similar drug from what I hear. I think gabapentin helps a little with anxiety, and does not make me really sleepy as benzodiazepines do. It doesn't hellp as much as benzodiazepines do either though.

I don't really take it as prescribed anymore, I just take it in larger doses at once now because it feels pretty nice. I don't really feel like it can cause dp/dr in a substantial way, but it can make your body feel lighter and slightly more numb than normal, which could potentially add to dp... but on the other hand it could reduce it as well. But nonetheless, if pregabalin is as similar to gabapentin as I hear, I really doubt it would make your dp/dr worse. For me gabapentin seems to take away that feeling of crushing fatigue that is caused by having a lot of stress. So if that kind of thing causes dp/dr for you, maybe taking it would help.

I'd say... if you have pretty bad anxiety and you don't want to be dependent on benzodiazepines all the time but have a hard time not taking them every day, then get on the pregabalin and try to alternate between taking pregabalin for a few days at a time, and benzos for a few days at a time, and then you have a much lesser chance to develop a tolerance or addiction to either of them. Otherwise, if you don't have that big of a problem with anxiety, it may not do much for you.

I'd say it's worth trying but from what I hear, yes it does form dependence and yes you will get a withdrawal syndrome if stop taking it suddenly after taking it every day for an extended period.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

It's not a med that's gonna help cure your dp. It can bring some relief though, it sort've relaxes you but doesn't totally take away your anxiety. I'm on it right now, and i think this med has done more good than harm, but I don't think it has much potential in seriously helping people, on its own.

I was a little disappointed when starting it, thinking its main property was to take away anxiety. That wasn't the case for me, but I do think it elevates my mood a bit which is a plus. I'd definitely recommend this med to anyone because it's not a med that has too much room for error(like severe side effects), its sorta a safe/less risky med. Hope this helped!


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

StandAlone said:


> It's not a med that's gonna help cure your dp. It can bring some relief though, it sort've relaxes you but doesn't totally take away your anxiety. I'm on it right now, and i think this med has done more good than harm, but I don't think it has much potential in seriously helping people, on its own.
> 
> I was a little disappointed when starting it, thinking its main property was to take away anxiety. That wasn't the case for me, but I do think it elevates my mood a bit which is a plus. I'd definitely recommend this med to anyone because it's not a med that has too much room for error(like severe side effects), its sorta a safe/less risky med. Hope this helped!


Yeah that's pretty much how I feel about gabapentin too. Not really any side effects, and the intended effect is sort of helpful but is pretty subtle. Unless you take a lot at once, then it's like... quite a big mood lift, but tolerance builds fast.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I know what you mean- "but it can make your body feel lighter and slightly more numb than normal". The first time I took too much i was out driving back from fishing, its almost like a high euphoric feeling. It was hard to do much of anything, i felt super unbalanced and kind of shaky. Just gotta find the right dosage


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

i read that some junkies take really high dosages of pregabalin because it can make you euphoric. Sounds pretty crazy. The whole idea of taking something that directly influences my brain makes me pretty sick to be honest, i have not taken any of the meds yet. I fear i might lose it or my dp/dr could get worse...sigh...this sucks


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

fjedNiko said:


> i read that some junkies take really high dosages of pregabalin because it can make you euphoric. Sounds pretty crazy. The whole idea of taking something that directly influences my brain makes me pretty sick to be honest, i have not taken any of the meds yet. I fear i might lose it or my dp/dr could get worse...sigh...this sucks


We've all been there dude.. i was skeptical about meds, and still amm.. But when your desperate and know that nothing else is working, you'll pretty much try anything. I've been on endless amounts of meds and none of them are going to do the things you fear. You won't lose control on them, but you still have to deal with some side effects. Do some research on certain meds and maybe you'll see that the majority of people on that particular med have positive feedback. Gabapentin is one of the most mild, least side effect med i've been on. It makes you feel more in control, it's a good first med to try


----------

